# New horse-socks or stockings?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a debate with someone today...we now own a second horse a gorgeous filly, and I want to know what you would call her leg markings? Ill add a few photos so you can see.

I call these stockings because they extend to the joint, but I had someone disagree with me and say they were socks because they don't extend ABOVE the joint. I believe it's wrong? the stocking is to the joint and above. Socks should only come up halfway up the canon bone.

What do you guys think?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd guess stockings. Either way, she's going to be a gorgeous flashy girl. I love sorrels with high white!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd say stockings, socks end mid way, these markings are higher than mid cannon and pretty much extend to the bottom of the knee. My vote is stockings


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I'd say stockings, socks end mid way, these markings are higher than mid cannon and pretty much extend to the bottom of the knee. My vote is stockings


Thank you my lovely friend. Thats what I was thinking to.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My2Geldings said:


> Thank you my lovely friend. Thats what I was thinking to.


 What are your plans for this little girl? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know that I always have a definite plan for any of my horses because they end up telling me what THEY want to do in the end :lol: I do english myself, dressage and hunters-but I've decided to both her and the other colt will do western pleasure and english. I always do my best to give my horses a wide variety of things to do to keep them happy and sane.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

The cynic in me would tell your friend the white does pass by "the joint" if they'd like to use such a generic term, since white clearly surpasses the fetlock joint on each leg. I'd probably get in trouble when I go on to ask to see examples of white above the hock and knee joints in a solid colored horse, talk about rare (not impossible, I know).

Anyways, I'm a vote for stockings too, and gorgeous ones at that! What a flashy little girl  I love a horse with that much chrome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My2Geldings said:


> I don't know that I always have a definite plan for any of my horses because they end up telling me what THEY want to do in the end :lol: I do english myself, dressage and hunters-but I've decided to both her and the other colt will do western pleasure and english. I always do my best to give my horses a wide variety of things to do to keep them happy and sane.


Oh yeah I understand what you mean! They're going to do what they like lol. What breed is she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Stockings. And aint she just a cutie!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

2 billion percent yes, those are stockings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Stockings is my vote as well. What a beautiful girl .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you! I'm glad you all confirmed what I was thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stockings for sure, what a cutie!! ;-)


----------

